

Grid Style Sheets (GSS) - afhammad
http://gridstylesheets.org

======
leichtgewicht
Very interesting css preprocessor/layout engine combination, kudos 1999. Many
people annoyed with css might love this quite a bit.

I wonder about the performance implications. The layout engine obviously has
to run in javascript and thus it will result in a slower startup time (gss has
to parse the logic) and the layout itself will be obviously slower than
"native css".

